

How Twitter Should Make Money - fryed7
http://alxhill.com/2012/11/how-to-make-money-a-guide-for-twitter/

======
mschaecher
They're basically already doing all of these in some form or another.

1\. They'd never describe it as this, but sign up as an advertiser and you
essentially get all of this.

2\. They're essentially doing this with their new interest based targeting for
advertisers, i.e. mining users for interests and then letting advertising pay
to target those interests.

3\. Promoted tweets all the way. While they don't have follower count as a
targeting vector yet, they do have everything from device and location, to
gender and interests, to @handles and time of day.

------
tehwebguy
> 3\. Injected tweets.

They are already doing this

~~~
alxhill
Interesting - I wasn't aware of this when I wrote the article, and certainly
haven't seen anything like it myself. Do you have source?

~~~
proksoup
[https://support.twitter.com/articles/142101-what-are-
promote...](https://support.twitter.com/articles/142101-what-are-promoted-
tweets)

